# Effect legal warning,,,Fog/strobes?



## bootoyou (May 24, 2010)

At the West Coast Haunters Convention we got an interesting tip, and that was to put a sign out as a legal notice to people with health issues. I never considered the legal impact that it could have if my fog set off a breathing attack, or the strobes that i was using set off a siezure? I'm not a lawyer, and i'm not going to guarantee this is going to cover you, but this is close to what they said that you should put out with your display in sign form.

Warning

Theatrical fog, and lighting effects are in use on this property, if you have health problems that could be affected by strobe lighting, or artificial fog you should not enter.



Thats kind of the jist of it, like i say, thats not word for word of what they suggested, but it would'nt but a bad idea to put something out. As a side note, the standard fog that you get at the store can cause an asthma attack, where Froggys will not, it's water based, and the ingredients are very high quality. The Rep. is an asthmatic himself, and he works around it all the time.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Hauntworld.com had these signs for free.

There were 2 signs they offered last year for free download to help haunts with warning the customers. I tried to attach them here, but the files were too large.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Link to the page there on ??


----------



## bootoyou (May 24, 2010)

I looked at Hauntworld.com and couldn't find anything like that. Maybe I didn't look hard enough.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

I couldn't find them this time either. I have them saved in my computer, but the images are too large to attach here.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Death Has Happened*

Seemingly because of fog juice mixed with inherited breathing problems. The little girl was in a coma for about a year before she passed away.
Strobes can set off a seizure in epilleptics and when they fall they fall hard, knees locked , the floor impacting them with full force.
The haunt business sometimes seem to be everyone's "Whipping Boy", especially when 100s of small children die every year ... in their own wadding pools, in their own yard.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*The HauntWorld disclaimer is very thorough.*

I suggest you find a copy on-line and consider using it.
People can injure themselves in so many ways. wearing sandals or flip-flops allows sticks to puncture the feet , sometimes causing much pain and suffering. (Haunted Trails!)
Keep the staggering, screaming drunks OUT! This will solve So Many Problems very early.
That disclaimer also advises about quick , sudden actions in a purposely dark and confusing setting...(as if the customer wouldn't know or consider such things just might be found in a haunted attraction!) "Duh?" Seeing it in print at the front door alerts even the most simple and hopefully makes them think...some.
I posted three copies at the front of my house, outside, well lit, under plexiglass, accented with a bright Da-Glo posterboard behind the actual words.
The part of the disclaimer/warning that almost always gets a laugh from customers is the one about not coming in if they suffer from "Mental Diesease". They begin calling out each other's name and poking one another! Claustraphobia is then mentioned too.
It can be such a bad world for some of us.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## bootoyou (May 24, 2010)

Yikes, now that's a sign! Haha


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

The fire marshal who inspected my haunt instructed me to have signs up.


----------



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

at what size is this recommended? My haunt consists of anything I can stick into the dark corner between my house and the neighbors house. Its not a big space but it isnt that small.


----------



## bootoyou (May 24, 2010)

You won't have to hear about too many people getting their brains sued out of them before it brings all of our fun to a screeching halt. We might as well be careful. Thanks for the improved info everyone.


----------



## Hallomarine (Aug 21, 2010)

I went to a huge yard haunt this last year that posted this at the top of their warning / disclaimer: 
You need 3 things to enter this haunt: (1) A Sense of Adventure (Important) (2) Your Funny Bone (More Important) (3) Common Sense (Most Important)
Followed by: If this is not the place you want to be, please make room for the people that do.
Kinda says it all don't it? Luck to us all this year! HM


----------



## Hobie14T (Mar 14, 2009)

I had Chris Baker make me a skully voice over warning of possible health hazards including possible oily discharges. The problem was people were to scared to push the button to play the recording. This year I will probably activate it with a PIR.


----------

